# How Could I Have Forgotten These Two ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jan18

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know how you could forget those two, they are just precious.....and those words might actually be coming from their mouths w/the looks on their faces  . Thanks for sharing, those two are just too adorable.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How beautiful Terry!

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry, 

They are too adorable for words....how awful that they were abandoned They're in good hands now though so they have anther chance at life.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Aaaaaah, so cute......& SO precious!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just love them, so adorable.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!!!! How adorable! They are so cute. Great pics Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Jan18
> 
> Terry


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Missed this when it was first posted. Hard to understand how someone could abandon them. Hope they thrive in your care!


----------

